# Smear free glass???



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Any one recommend a good glass cleaner? I,ve tried all sorts including some expensive ones. None seem to be able to be completely smear free and give that new glass look.

Any one?

Thanks STEVE...........


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

I've been using Autoglym glass cleaner as it was on offer at Halfrauds  It seems to do the job!


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Go for the stoners mate brought some just before christmas, best stuff i have ever used.

Mark


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Astonish, and only 99p, only need a little..
AG Fast glass is very good..

Glass cleaners are good for getting rid of water spots too..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Meguires glass cleaner gets my vote


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm going to try Ecover SquirtEco or multi surface cleaner on the car next time I do the glass. I use it indoors and it's fantastic on the windows. Smells nice too.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Boyfie gave me some rainex glass cleaner and protector when we were away in Italy 

Fantastic stuff that leaves no smears and also has the benefit of rainex  - mind you i don't know where you can get it :?


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I find if you don't apply Rainex properly it leaves windows looking smeary. I've been using Autoglym Fast Glass for the last couple of months and it does the job perfectly. Apply it with one side of a m/f cloth and buff up with the other. During one of Halfords promotions I got some Autoglym glass polish free, but on the bottle it states it's not for use of self applied tinted windows. Seeing as QS's have naturally tinted windows, would it be okay?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I use CarLack's nanotechnology glass sealant on the outside. It lasts for MONTHS. Very good. I've got a review of it in the show and shine section.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I find AG glass polish to be excellent, you only need a little and really brings the glass up looking like new with no smears


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried the Ecover cleaner on the inside. Not sure if it did it or if the cloth I was using had some contamination from wax or whatever, but I've had a hazy windscreen ever since. Hooray for vinegar! Crystal clear again


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

For a glass cleaner I would recommend 3M Glass cleaner, works amazing and not really that expensive.

Glass sealents: RainX I didnt find lasted that long, Carlack was ok, but the likes of Nanolex or G-Tech C1 (IIRC) is meant to be amazing. If you want a quick option, very easy to use, try Dodo Juice Red Mist, lasts a few weeks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I thought the vinegar had done the job - facing into the sun there was not a smudge to be seen. I did it with paper towels, wet, dry, and then a fresh cotton cloth. 24 hours later and loads of foggy trails all over it. WTF?! :x I'm getting seriously bored of cleaning my windscreen now! :lol: Time to add yet another bottle to the collection!


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Probably we need to look for some 3M glass cleaner. I'll search the net.


----------



## VinTT (Sep 10, 2007)

Thumbs up for Dodo Juice Red Mist....as recommended by Robtur [smiley=cheers.gif]

For calcium water marks / spots i'd recommend Duragloss 505 WSR....used for the first time this week is amazing and doesnt remove sealent / wax from car like the rest 8)


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Huge thanks to Robtur,
I got some 3M glass cleaner and its just superb. Easy to use and it does give a smear free finish, best I've found so far.
just need to look at it in the sunshine.

Thanks Mate!


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

just changing the subject slightly, one of the detailers on detaing world uses these, so I thought I'd try one..it really does work  
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Windshield-Wonder ... 3855199728


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks interesting - if there's one thing that's a pain in the neck it's getting to the lower parts of the TT's windscreen with any decent pressure! I wonder though how much pressure you can apply to a plastic handle with a pivoting head? How does yours fare?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

It's one of these things that you would think would be rubbish for the price, but it actually does work..you just squirt some tap water onto the cloth, and away you go..not much pressure needed..just keep the cloth lubricated  
If you check out Baker21 on detailing world, he uses one all the time now.


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

This is the stuff I gave to Mark on the Alpina trip. Never had a problem with smears or fogging and I find it last's for weeks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAIN-X-WEATHERBEA ... 5adc0f5a4e

Andy


----------

